# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  AQ Field Outing - 28 September 2013

## David

Hi Everyone

I would like to place a tentative date for the next AQ field outing on Saturday, 28 September 2013 starting at 9.30am

Anyone like to suggest point of interest?

1. Seaview

2. Pasir Ris Farmway....I think Capricorn and De-Lighting are there?

Any other suggestions to chip in..... :Grin:

----------


## Berny

qian hu. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## David

Good suggestion...Keep it coming and then we narrow it down... :Wink:

----------


## felix_fx2

mainland is in farmway, would be nice since haven't been there for years

----------


## bennyc

A lot of fish farm at paris ris. Mainland sell many goldfish and pond pumps. a few koi and aros ponds. not much plants. i feel the driftwood prices there are reasonable.

----------


## felix_fx2

> A lot of fish farm at paris ris. Mainland sell many goldfish and pond pumps. a few koi and aros ponds. not much plants. i feel the driftwood prices there are reasonable.


driftwood, good time for me to get some that day. lol

----------


## Merviso

Maybe can drop by Aqua Empire to browse on their backgrounds... and of cause their big monster tank...  :Wink:

----------


## David

Errrr ...can some one help me compile locations by groupings of location? I see all the names I am blurred....:/

----------


## felix_fx2

1. Seaview 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
3. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire

https://maps.google.com.sg/maps?ie=U...d=0CKABEPwSMAs



https://maps.google.com.sg/maps?q=Si...ed=0CHwQtgMwCg

----------


## Wildbear

> Hi Everyone
> 
> I would like to place a tentative date for the next AQ field outing on Saturday, 28 September 2013 starting at 9.30am


Have to chauffeur my kids for their lesson. Would be nice if its late morning, setting up a new planted tank. As a beginner, good opportunity to check on the different aquarium farms and get to meet all the veterans.

----------


## bennyc

does green park allow visits?

http://www.greenpark.sg/contactus.htm

From their website, their business is quite big.

----------


## David

@wildbear....what time is late morning? Alternatively you could consider joining the outing at location?

----------


## Wildbear

Lesson [email protected] If outing confirmed, will join your location.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## lkerhsien

Im interested too.. Btw im new here  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-N7005 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## David

Join the more the nerrier

----------


## qngwn

how about aquanautic?

----------


## mukyo

guys would like to join. but the last time i go to farmway the location is killing me as i only use public transport. is there like an organized common place meetup first then go together or you all just meet on the spot?
never been to aq outing before. and will be setting up a new custom tank end of nov. timing is really nice.

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## lkerhsien

Same for me. Can find some bro to car pool? XD

Sent from my GT-N7005 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## David

Aquanautic is good...Dennerle.

Yes there usually will be car pooling.

----------


## bennyc

do we need a list? and who is driving? no enough cars, we will need a cab already.

----------


## David

I am driving and need list of location and who is going

----------


## lkerhsien

Toa payoh. 9752 4780
Let me know if i need to cab. 

Sent from my GT-N7005 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mukyo

mukyo joining. i stay around toapayoh.


-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## bennyc

1. Seaview 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
3. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire
4. Aquanautics ?

List of people joining:
1. David (driving)
2. lkerhsien 
3. mukyo
4. Bennyc
5.
6.
7.

Please add on your names if you are interest. I dared not confirm by adding your names, even for those who have indicated prior interest . my apologises.

----------


## David

Thanks bennyc....always can count on you do to this thingy....I have put Vinz, Simon and Celticfish on their behalf...

1. Seaview 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
3. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire
4. Aquanautics ?

List of people joining:
1. David (driving can take 2)
2. lkerhsien 
3. mukyo
4. Bennyc
5. Vinz (driving can take 3 (or 4, but uncomfortable))
6. CelticFish
7. Simon (to confirm be cause he 'Taw Pai' (big shot)... :Wink: 
8.
9.
10.

Please add on your names if you are interest. I dared not confirm by adding your names, even for those who have indicated prior interest . my apologises.

----------


## vinz

David,

Can we firm up the start time and approximate end time(?)

----------


## AQMS

Guys, where is the meeting point? 
I am interested but i still have some unconfirmed schedule on the 28th sep.
Anyone else staying in the east side other than me?

----------


## David

Zero...you have no option but to go..... :Grin:

----------


## vinz

If not a concern, please indicate where you live or coming from, so that others can offer a lift or cab-pool to the start point.Indicate if you are driving and how many passengers you can fetch.If you can't meet us at the start point, or you live near one of the destinations, you can meet us at one of the destinations and join us. Once we firm up the itinerary, we'll publish the addresses and links to Google Map and approximate meeting time.

Time: 9am meet at start point. End at final destination at about 12+pm. Then we co-ordinate transport to disperse at the final location (e.g. lifts to MRT stations or other destinations, etc).

Start Point: To be confirmed once the itinerary is confirmed. 

Tentative Itinerary (almost confirmed)
1. Seaview 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
3. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire
4. Aquanautics ?

List of people joining:
1. David (driving can take 2)
2. lkerhsien 
3. mukyo
4. Bennyc
5. Vinz (driving can take 3 (or 4, but uncomfortable))
6. CelticFish
7. Simon (to confirm be cause he 'Taw Pai' (big shot)... :Wink: 
8.
9.
10.

----------


## David

Start time 9.00am to say 12pm...there about Vinz?

I am staying central area .....so perhaps what I can do is to do a pick up at Boon Keng MRT?

----------


## bennyc

haha David,

I am not benny the mod, i am benny the hobbist. Just in case, you mistaken me for some one else. Anyway, the list is a small matter.

----------


## David

bennyc I know lah...there is benny the mod and bennyc the bro.... :Smile:

----------


## vinz

> Start time 9.00am to say 12pm...there about Vinz?
> 
> I am staying central area .....so perhaps what I can do is to do a pick up at Boon Keng MRT?


Ok... have updated the post above.

----------


## bennyc

If not a concern, please indicate where you live or coming from, so that others can offer a lift or cab-pool to the start point.Indicate if you are driving and how many passengers you can fetch.If you can't meet us at the start point, or you live near one of the destinations, you can meet us at one of the destinations and join us. Once we firm up the itinerary, we'll publish the addresses and links to Google Map and approximate meeting time.

Time: 9am meet at start point. End at final destination at about 12+pm. Then we co-ordinate transport to disperse at the final location (e.g. lifts to MRT stations or other destinations, etc).

Start Point: To be confirmed once the itinerary is confirmed. 

Tentative Itinerary (almost confirmed)
1. Seaview 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
3. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire
4. Aquanautics ?

List of people joining:
1. David (driving can take 2)
2. lkerhsien 
3. mukyo
4. Bennyc (Punggol park, if no space i can always meet at seaview)
5. Vinz (driving can take 3 (or 4, but uncomfortable))
6. CelticFish
7. Simon (to confirm be cause he 'Taw Pai' (big shot)...
8.
9.
10.

----------


## felix_fx2

i would be going.

david, can i be thick skinned again and ask for a ride?  :Razz:

----------


## vinz

If not a concern, please indicate where you live or coming from, so that others can offer a lift or cab-pool to the start point.Indicate if you are driving and how many passengers you can fetch.If you can't meet us at the start point, or you live near one of the destinations, you can meet us at one of the destinations and join us. Once we firm up the itinerary, we'll publish the addresses and links to Google Map and approximate meeting time.

Time: 9am meet at start point. End at final destination at about 12+pm. Then we co-ordinate transport to disperse at the final location (e.g. lifts to MRT stations or other destinations, etc).

Start Point: To be confirmed once the itinerary is confirmed. 

Tentative Itinerary (almost confirmed)
1. Seaview 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
3. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire
4. Aquanautics ?

List of people joining:
1. David (driving can take 2)
2. lkerhsien 
3. mukyo
4. Bennyc (Punggol park, if no space i can always meet at seaview)
5. Vinz (driving can take 3 (or 4, but uncomfortable))
6. CelticFish
7. Simon (to confirm be cause he 'Taw Pai' (big shot)...
8. Felix_fx2
9.
10.
11.

----------


## David

Felix....it is given...just need to ask.... :Smile:

----------


## mukyo

me me me... i stay close to BoonKeng. perfect place!!! hope to learn more from all bros  :Smile: 

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## David

Copy and paste the list and add you name in... :Smile:

----------


## qngwn

Would like to join! School work and FYP is overwhelming me currently. I can join nearby for me, locations like Seaview or aquanautic. Will take a look again nearing the date.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vinz

LOL! Qngwn, which school?

[Sent via Tapatalk on Galaxy Nexus]

----------


## qngwn

> LOL! Qngwn, which school?
> 
> [Sent via Tapatalk on Galaxy Nexus]


Currently in my final year in NUS, can't wait to graduate, but at the same time don't want to graduate and start working. 

If I'm going, I'll update here to see if I can get my parents car and give the guys here a lift as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## David

Put your name in..Aquanautic is one place I like to go. Am old friend I hope is still working there.

----------


## bennyc

> Currently in my final year in NUS, can't wait to graduate, but at the same time don't want to graduate and start working. 
> 
> If I'm going, I'll update here to see if I can get my parents car and give the guys here a lift as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No work. No money.
No money. No hobby.

----------


## mukyo

> If not a concern, please indicate where you live or coming from, so that others can offer a lift or cab-pool to the start point.Indicate if you are driving and how many passengers you can fetch.If you can't meet us at the start point, or you live near one of the destinations, you can meet us at one of the destinations and join us. Once we firm up the itinerary, we'll publish the addresses and links to Google Map and approximate meeting time.
> 
> Time: 9am meet at start point. End at final destination at about 12+pm. Then we co-ordinate transport to disperse at the final location (e.g. lifts to MRT stations or other destinations, etc).
> 
> Start Point: To be confirmed once the itinerary is confirmed. 
> 
> Tentative Itinerary (almost confirmed)
> 1. Seaview 
> 2. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
> ...




-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## AQMS

eh....nobody from east side.... :Sad:

----------


## David

I am sure there is...give it time. Vinz suggested if enough members perhaps charter a mini bus?

----------


## Berny

If not a concern, please indicate where you live or coming from, so that others can offer a lift or cab-pool to the start point.Indicate if you are driving and how many passengers you can fetch.If you can't meet us at the start point, or you live near one of the destinations, you can meet us at one of the destinations and join us. Once we firm up the itinerary, we'll publish the addresses and links to Google Map and approximate meeting time.

Time: 9am meet at start point. End at final destination at about 12+pm. Then we co-ordinate transport to disperse at the final location (e.g. lifts to MRT stations or other destinations, etc).

Start Point: To be confirmed once the itinerary is confirmed. 

Tentative Itinerary (almost confirmed)
1. Seaview 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
3. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire
4. Aquanautics ?

List of people joining:
1. David (driving can take 2)
2. lkerhsien 
3. mukyo
4. Bennyc (Punggol park, if no space i can always meet at seaview)
5. Vinz (driving can take 3 (or 4, but uncomfortable))
6. CelticFish
7. Simon (to confirm be cause he 'Taw Pai' (big shot)...
8. Felix_fx2
9. Berny 
10.
11.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Wildbear

Children last lesson finishes at 1030am at AMK. Send them home(Sengkang) about 11am. Will meet you at your location. Can help to disperse at final destination. Car can take 3pax. 
Don't know where is Aquanautics. But if within the same area, may I suggest prata at Jln Kayu before dispersing.

----------


## felix_fx2

Add in a little google info.




> Aqua Nautic Specialist 
> Singapore Office
> 27 Seletar West Farmway 1, Singapore 798127


With that, Can i propose to move in the order of zones, then lesser rush during lunch.
1. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire
3. Seletar West Farmway 1 - Aquanautics 
4. Seletar West Farmway 2 - Seaview

I have not been to mainland since the very 1st outing with AQ (the one david mosses brought his children along). Is that the one where we had lunch?

----------


## Shadow

I can't go  :Sad: , attending IAPLC party at Japan  :Grin:

----------


## lkerhsien

Sounds fun already.

Sent from my GT-N7005 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vinz

Those who are going, please CONFIRM yourself by adding yourself to the list. (Copy and paste the most recent one, including the instructions, then add yourself in the list.)

If not a concern, please indicate roughly where you live or coming from, so that others can offer a lift or cab-pool to the start point.Indicate if you are driving and how many passengers you can fetch.If you can't meet us at the start point, or you live near one of the destinations, you can meet us at one of the destinations and join us. Once we firm up the itinerary, we'll publish the addresses and links to Google Map and approximate meeting time.

Time: 9am meet at start point. End at final destination at about 12+pm. Then we co-ordinate transport to disperse at the final location (e.g. lifts to MRT stations or other destinations, etc).

Start Point: To be confirmed once the itinerary is confirmed. 

Tentative Itinerary (almost confirmed)
1. Seaview 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
3. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire
4. Aquanautics ?

List of people joining:
1. David (driving can take 2)
2. lkerhsien 
3. mukyo
4. Bennyc (Punggol park, if no space i can always meet at seaview)
5. Vinz (driving can take 3 (or 4, but uncomfortable))
6. CelticFish
7. Simon (to confirm be cause he 'Taw Pai' (big shot)...  :Wink: 
8. Felix_fx2
9. Berny 
10.
11.

----------


## bennyc

Vinz,

Can i suggest to modify the the order of places we visiting as suggested in felix's post? just for clarity sake.

1. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire
3. Seletar West Farmway 1 - Aquanautics 
4. Seletar West Farmway 2 - Seaview

Thanks for your troubles.

----------


## bennyc

> I can't go , attending IAPLC party at Japan


haha shadow, if the tradition builds on and more people joining. the next time we can go to neighbouring countries to visit fishfarm. Maybe (fingers cross) more opportunity to come!

----------


## Wildbear

Those who are going, please CONFIRM yourself by adding yourself to the list. (Copy and paste the most recent one, including the instructions, then add yourself in the list.)

If not a concern, please indicate roughly where you live or coming from, so that others can offer a lift or cab-pool to the start point.Indicate if you are driving and how many passengers you can fetch.If you can't meet us at the start point, or you live near one of the destinations, you can meet us at one of the destinations and join us. Once we firm up the itinerary, we'll publish the addresses and links to Google Map and approximate meeting time.
Time: 9am meet at start point. End at final destination at about 12+pm. Then we co-ordinate transport to disperse at the final location (e.g. lifts to MRT stations or other destinations, etc).

Start Point: To be confirmed once the itinerary is confirmed. 

Tentative Itinerary (almost confirmed)
1. Seaview 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
3. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire
4. Aquanautics ?

List of people joining:
1. David (driving can take 2)
2. lkerhsien 
3. mukyo
4. Bennyc (Punggol park, if no space i can always meet at seaview)
5. Vinz (driving can take 3 (or 4, but uncomfortable))
6. CelticFish
7. Simon (to confirm be cause he 'Taw Pai' (big shot)...  :Wink: 
8. Felix_fx2
9. Berny 
10. Wildbear (join group ard 11am)(car can take 3)
11.

----------


## bennyc

Those who are going, please CONFIRM yourself by adding yourself to the list. (Copy and paste the most recent one, including the instructions, then add yourself in the list.)
If not a concern, please indicate roughly where you live or coming from, so that others can offer a lift or cab-pool to the start point.Indicate if you are driving and how many passengers you can fetch.If you can't meet us at the start point, or you live near one of the destinations, you can meet us at one of the destinations and join us. Once we firm up the itinerary, we'll publish the addresses and links to Google Map and approximate meeting time.Time: 9am meet at start point. End at final destination at about 12+pm. Then we co-ordinate transport to disperse at the final location (e.g. lifts to MRT stations or other destinations, etc).

Start Point: To be confirmed once the itinerary is confirmed. 

Tentative Itinerary (almost confirmed)
1. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire
3. Seletar West Farmway 1 - Aquanautics 
4. Seletar West Farmway 2 - Seaview

List of people joining:
1. David (driving can take 2)
2. lkerhsien 
3. mukyo
4. Bennyc (Punggol park, if no space i can always meet at seaview)
5. Vinz (driving can take 3 (or 4, but uncomfortable))
6. CelticFish
7. Simon (to confirm be cause he 'Taw Pai' (big shot)... 
8. Felix_fx2
9. Berny 
10. Wildbear (join group ard 11am)(car can take 3)
11.

----------


## David

Wow Shadow...for how many day? Please take pictures ...lots of it... :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

Those who are going, please CONFIRM yourself by adding yourself to the list. (Copy and paste the most recent one, including the instructions, then add yourself in the list.)
If not a concern, please indicate roughly where you live or coming from, so that others can offer a lift or cab-pool to the start point.
Indicate if you are driving and how many passengers you can fetch.
If you can't meet us at the start point, or you live near one of the destinations, you can meet us at one of the destinations and join us. Once we firm up the itinerary, we'll publish the addresses and links to Google Map and approximate meeting time.
Time: 9am meet at start point. End at final destination at about 12+pm. Then we co-ordinate transport to disperse at the final location (e.g. lifts to MRT stations or other destinations, etc).

Start Point: To be confirmed once the itinerary is confirmed. 

Tentative Itinerary (almost confirmed)
1. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire
3. Seletar West Farmway 1 - Aquanautics 
4. Seletar West Farmway 2 - Seaview

List of people joining:
1. David (driving can take 2)
2. lkerhsien 
3. mukyo
4. Bennyc (Punggol park, if no space i can always meet at seaview)
5. Vinz (driving can take 3 (or 4, but uncomfortable))
6. CelticFish
7. Simon (to confirm be cause he 'Taw Pai' (big shot)... 
8. Felix_fx2
9. Berny 
10. Wildbear (join group ard 11am)(car can take 3)
11. eddyplaner ( car can take 5) But where the meetup place, hopefully at Clementi same spot.

----------


## barmby

May I suggest to tie up and go to places like Oriental, Seng bros tropical fish farm and etc. These are cool places, which don't welcome visitor unless one is with people who's know people.

----------


## David

Put your name in Barmby...gosh it's been like donkey years since we met. No excuses please...or be donkeyed... :Wink:

----------


## barmby

11 years to be exact. last seen you was at bioplast with DEA and you guys were busy distributing flyer for AQ first planted tank competition. nostalgic siah..

----------


## David

I remember that. So no excuses and put your name in the outing.

----------


## exotic_idiot

> May I suggest to tie up and go to places like Oriental, Seng bros tropical fish farm and etc. These are cool places, which don't welcome visitor unless one is with people who's know people.


That would be great... Need someone to lead thou.

----------


## eddy planer

Any update of changing places? bo? :Confused:

----------


## felix_fx2

> I remember that. So no excuses and put your name in the outing.


i support this post.

any new boys coming this time?

----------


## Dreamwalkz

would love to join but need to take MC because working that day  :Sad:

----------


## AQMS

Dreamwalkz do you live at the east side of Sg?

----------


## Dreamwalkz

jurong :Grin:

----------


## Ingen

> i support this post.
> 
> any new boys coming this time?


New boy here, maybe, if I can "abandon" my wife that Saturday Morning". To be confirmed.

----------


## vinz

Bring the wife!

Everyone are welcomed to bring their partners and kids, friends but do let us know number of pax.

<Sent via Tapatalk on Galaxy Nexus>

----------


## vinz

LOL. Maybe we should produce an "official" permission letter for those with significant others.

----------


## Berny

> LOL. Maybe we should produce an "official" permission letter for those with significant others.


 Do it like primary school, Wife consent form, need to be signed and acknowledged by wife before they can proceed to join us with outing.

----------


## eddy planer

Sorry folks, I don't mean to be wet blanket...

The last outing organised by Benny and Michael Lai that was 4 years ago, I bought my whole family of 5 along , we just simply love the AQ outing very much. Let take this a family event for this education trip.We strongly encourage our family to be the part of AQ and from there they're all learn our passion, agree?

No more just official form or what required ..this made us look like an idiot ,lah :Embarassed:

----------


## felix_fx2

> New boy here, maybe, if I can "abandon" my wife that Saturday Morning". To be confirmed.


we can invite her, if she poisons herself. 

GREAT NEWS.
She will be like amano, point finger you scape.

Like a boss  :Razz:

----------


## bennyc

Hmmm... so where are we going?




> May I suggest to tie up and go to places like Oriental, Seng bros tropical fish farm and etc. These are cool places, which don't welcome visitor unless one is with people who's know people.


Tentative Itinerary (almost confirmed)
1. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire
3. Seletar West Farmway 1 - Aquanautics 
4. Seletar West Farmway 2 - Seaview


Which is the start point?

----------


## Wildbear

In a dilemma, wants wiffy to go, but see good stuff, want to buy. She will nag... :Laughing:  :Sad:

----------


## David

You should let her go. It's good to include her if she wants to go as this encourages togetherness. Don't start the hobby on the wrong foot with the Mrs.... :Wink:

----------


## vinz

LOL! Might end up she get poisoned by the different fishes she has never seen before. When I started a tank with my wife, she wanted to add so many different kind of fishes! I had to teach her about top water, middle water and bottom fish. I forgot to teach her about fast fish like Danio's out-competing the Bumblebee Gobies for food.

Bring her. Let her share your passion. Maybe it'll be good to show her all the expensive fish that you never buy... show that you actually quite prudent.

<Posted via Tapatalk on Samsung Note 10.1>

----------


## Wildbear

@David. she supports my hobby 90%. but sadly not on the 10% which is most crucial, financially...hahaha... :Laughing:  :Knockout: 

@vinz. well...she kind of poisoned by me. make me set up a tank for her to put in whatever fishes she likes. her favorite past time now is catching little flies and throw it in the tank and enjoy seeing the fish eat it up...oops! did I married a monster? :Confused:  :Laughing: 

Hope she would join me for the outing. then you guys can help me lobby that crucial 10%... :Wink:  :Laughing:

----------


## David

you already got a 90%.....that is all good. Be happy with that percentage because a lot of us do not even have half the amount.  :Crying:  :Laughing:

----------


## eddy planer

Ha ha ha..my queen is actually not keen about my crazy passion of planted tanks, palu/viva and my DIY, She does nag at me for long time that I had taken up the whole balcony space ...4ft tall Exo Terra tank and 6ft long tank with overflow system and my DIY projects. She used to lament where is she going to positional her 20 wild Orchids since the whole balcony has been fully occupied plus another 3 Scotts bikes. So she already given up keeping Orchids , now she got new hobby already..But of overall, she still support 99% of my passion and caution of my spending power on my passion.

Well , just her the reassure her, you are good man willing to spend more time with her then your passion. that's what I did it. But don't let her catch you if your fishes living a better life than your wife...by adding a hungry energy eater..the water chiller to your planted tank!

----------


## Wildbear

Wife and 2 kids will tag along. may not able to help ferry the group.

No changes on locations?

----------


## Wildbear

> you already got a 90%.....that is all good. Be happy with that percentage because a lot of us do not even have half the amount.


till it last....finger cross... :Laughing:

----------


## vinz

> ...
> 
> No more just official form or what required ..this made us look like an idiot ,lah


I'm just joking, Eddy. :-p

----------


## David

Erh this is getting confusing. hahaha!!!

Can I request for a favour from members driving and has kindly offered ferry service to state your point of pick up to your convince? Do try to make it at MRT station of your choice so that those who like to tag with your vehicle is able to decide?

Members who are tagging with members' car please indicate who you are tagging with so he or she may know who and whether his or her vehicle is full?

Is everyone confused?....I think I am already..... :Laughing:

----------


## vinz

David, fix meeting point first. Then those who can get there on their own state so and we can carpool from there.

Members can still arrange their own pickups to get to start point.

----------


## lkerhsien

It is extremwly confusing. Rofl.

Sent from my GT-N7005 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vinz

I'll put up something later today that is clearer.

<Sent via Tapatalk on Galaxy Nexus>

----------


## bennyc

Will something like this help?

But it does not solve the issue of where are going? Some places are confirmed and some are suggested.

No.Members goingDrivingAble to take in Members hitching a rideAdditional info1David *YES*21)Felix_fx22lkerhsien*No*-3mukyo*No*-4Bennyc *No*-5Vinz *YES*3-46CelticFish*No*-7Simon *No*-(to confirm be cause he 'Taw Pai' (big shot)...8Felix_fx2*No*-9Berny*No.*-10Wildbear *YES*0(join group ard 11am)11eddyplaner *YES*5( But where the meetup place, hopefully at Clementi same spot.)12131415

ohh excel table is not reflected.

----------


## David

I am even more confused now.

----------


## felix_fx2

@vinz, we'll use c328 as meet up point again. those who gonna meet to hitch ride can settle via their own group pm/whatsapp.

@bennyc, you funny haha. cannot should have edited ma. look so messy lol. btw think excel can print to jpeg right? or just printscreen.

----------


## vinz

Felix, don't make sense to make C328 the start point for people who live on the east side. I'll think of somewhere by end today. This morning got something to rush.

We do Seletar and Pasir Ris. The other venues we can do as a another field trip.

----------


## vinz

Those who are going, please CONFIRM yourself by adding yourself to the list. (Copy and paste the most recent one, including the instructions, then add yourself in the list.)

If not a concern, please indicate roughly where you live or coming from, so that others can offer a lift or cab-pool to the start point.
Indicate if you are driving and how many passengers you can ferry (excluding yourself).

If you can't meet us at the start point, or you live near one of the destinations, you can meet us at one of the destinations and join us. We'll publish the addresses and links to Google Map and approximate meeting time soon.

Time: 9am meet at rendezvous point. End at final destination at about 12+pm. Then we co-ordinate transport to disperse at the final location (e.g. lifts to MRT stations or other destinations, etc).

Rendezvous Point: To be confirmed soon. 

Tentative Itinerary (Confirmed)
1. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire
3. Seletar West Farmway 1 - Aquanautics 
4. Seletar West Farmway 2 - Seaview

Participants who are driving:
1. David (driving can take 2)
2. Vinz (driving can take 3 (or 4, but uncomfortable)), from Serangoon Gardens
3. Wildbear + Wife + 2 Kids (join group ard 11am) (car is full)
4. eddyplaner (car can take 5)
5.
6.
7.

Participants who are NOT driving:
1. lkerhsien 
2. mukyo
3. Bennyc (Punggol park, if no space i can always meet at seaview)
4. CelticFish
5. Simon (to confirm be cause he 'Taw Pai' (big shot)... 
6. Felix_fx2
7. Berny 
8.
9. 
10.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Vinz,

Since you say it is not feasible to meet C328 as the start point, shall we meet somewhere in the middle where we can jolly park our cars FOC and have coffee at the nearby coffee shop while we're the drivers waiting for other members ( 3mins from MRT) to come. I 'm thinking of GC as the start point where we can park FOC right in front of GC, and moreover, the PIE is a just one-minute drive. agree?

----------


## vinz

Thanks Eddy. I was thinking something closer to Pasir Ris. At least people who live near there don't travel too far.

On the other hand, I'm also thinking of setting C328 as the Western rendezvous for west staying people. I think other than you requesting C328, Berny is in west too. Then set another Rendezvous closer to Pasir Ris.

----------


## Wildbear

Thou I not able to help ferry, may I suggest possible met up point?

Bishan MRT station: If you look into the full MRT map, its central, link to all the lines. Car can wait at J8 loading and unloading bay just behind station. Excess to CTE within 5mins (Saturday light traffic).

Dhoby Ghaut station: Centralise, link to all lines. car can wait behind PS near to taxi stand. But excess to highway further and meeting time may have to be earlier.

Pasir Ris station: Straight forward meeting point. Amber space for car to wait.

----------


## vinz

*Those already on the list, please indicate where you are coming from or if you have already arranged a lift. It'll help us think of better rendezvous points.*

Those who are going, please CONFIRM yourself by adding yourself to the list. (Copy and paste the most recent one, including the instructions, then add yourself in the list.)

If not a concern, please indicate roughly where you live or coming from, so that others can offer a lift or cab-pool to the start point.
Indicate if you are driving and how many passengers you can ferry (excluding yourself).

If you can't meet us at the start point, or you live near one of the destinations, you can meet us at one of the destinations and join us. We'll publish the addresses and links to Google Map and approximate meeting time soon.

Time: 9am meet at rendezvous point. End at final destination at about 12+pm. Then we co-ordinate transport to disperse at the final location (e.g. lifts to MRT stations or other destinations, etc).

Rendezvous Point: To be confirmed soon. 

Tentative Itinerary (Confirmed)
1. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire
3. Seletar West Farmway 1 - Aquanautics 
4. Seletar West Farmway 2 - Seaview

Participants who are driving:
1. David (driving can take 2)
2. Vinz (driving can take 3 (or 4, but uncomfortable)), from Serangoon Gardens
3. Wildbear + Wife + 2 Kids (join group ard 11am) (car is full)
4. eddyplaner (car can take 5)
5.
6.
7.

Participants who are NOT driving:
1. lkerhsien 
2. mukyo
3. Bennyc (Punggol park, if no space i can always meet at seaview)
4. CelticFish
5. Simon (to confirm be cause he 'Taw Pai' (big shot)... 
6. Felix_fx2
7. Berny 
8.
9. 
10.

----------


## eddy planer

Okay Vinz

Just let me know, for what I know the West members like Simon, Berny and the others. I don't mind the wait at C328 to pick them up. Just direct me when you confirm the situation.

----------


## Ingen

> Will something like this help?
> 
> But it does not solve the issue of where are going? Some places are confirmed and some are suggested.
> 
> No.Members goingDrivingAble to take in Members hitching a rideAdditional info1David *YES*21)Felix_fx22lkerhsien*No*-3mukyo*No*-4Bennyc *No*-5Vinz *YES*3-46CelticFish*No*-7Simon *No*-(to confirm be cause he 'Taw Pai' (big shot)...8Felix_fx2*No*-9Berny*No.*-10Wildbear *YES*0(join group ard 11am)11eddyplaner *YES*5( But where the meetup place, hopefully at Clementi same spot.)12131415
> 
> ohh excel table is not reflected.



I had a good laugh at this in the office, hahaha!

----------


## Ingen

*Those already on the list, please indicate where you are coming from or if you have already arranged a lift. It'll help us think of better rendezvous points.*

Those who are going, please CONFIRM yourself by adding yourself to the list. (Copy and paste the most recent one, including the instructions, then add yourself in the list.)

If not a concern, please indicate roughly where you live or coming from, so that others can offer a lift or cab-pool to the start point.
Indicate if you are driving and how many passengers you can ferry (excluding yourself).

If you can't meet us at the start point, or you live near one of the destinations, you can meet us at one of the destinations and join us. We'll publish the addresses and links to Google Map and approximate meeting time soon.

Time: 9am meet at rendezvous point. End at final destination at about 12+pm. Then we co-ordinate transport to disperse at the final location (e.g. lifts to MRT stations or other destinations, etc).

Rendezvous Point: To be confirmed soon. 

Tentative Itinerary (Confirmed)
1. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire
3. Seletar West Farmway 1 - Aquanautics 
4. Seletar West Farmway 2 - Seaview

Participants who are driving:
1. David (driving can take 2)
2. Vinz (driving can take 3 (or 4, but uncomfortable)), from Serangoon Gardens
3. Wildbear + Wife + 2 Kids (join group ard 11am) (car is full)
4. eddyplaner (car can take 5)
5. Ingen (Tentatively, Driving - can take 2, backup car as not confirm confirm can make it) 
6.
7.

Participants who are NOT driving:
1. lkerhsien 
2. mukyo
3. Bennyc (Punggol park, if no space i can always meet at seaview)
4. CelticFish
5. Simon (to confirm be cause he 'Taw Pai' (big shot)... 
6. Felix_fx2
7. Berny 
8.
9. 
10.

----------


## David

Ingen...what tentative...not allowed to tentative vote.... :Wink: 

Barmby....where is your name?

----------


## bennyc

Glad, i can provide entertainment to you guys.

Now to unveil the mystery:

Picture1.jpg

@felix, if i put it as jpeg. The problem is it cannot not be update by everyone. I do not mind updating and posting it again (not live time thou) if everyone feels it clearer.

I also agree meeting at C328 and going to the east side again, for people staying in the east side is not very efficient. Since we are going to Mainland, those who have car and pick up everyone they are should to, can meet at mainland, how about it?

----------


## bennyc

*Those already on the list, please indicate where you are coming from or if you have already arranged a lift. It'll help us think of better rendezvous points.*

Those who are going, please CONFIRM yourself by adding yourself to the list. (Copy and paste the most recent one, including the instructions, then add yourself in the list.)

If not a concern, please indicate roughly where you live or coming from, so that others can offer a lift or cab-pool to the start point.
Indicate if you are driving and how many passengers you can ferry (excluding yourself).

If you can't meet us at the start point, or you live near one of the destinations, you can meet us at one of the destinations and join us. We'll publish the addresses and links to Google Map and approximate meeting time soon.

Time: 9am meet at rendezvous point. End at final destination at about 12+pm. Then we co-ordinate transport to disperse at the final location (e.g. lifts to MRT stations or other destinations, etc).

Rendezvous Point: To be confirmed soon. 

Tentative Itinerary (Confirmed)
1. Pasir Ris Farmway 1 - Mainland 
2. Pasir Ris Farmway 2 - Aqua Empire
3. Seletar West Farmway 1 - Aquanautics 
4. Seletar West Farmway 2 - Seaview

Participants who are driving:
1. David (driving can take 2)
2. Vinz (driving can take 3 (or 4, but uncomfortable)), from Serangoon Gardens
3. Wildbear + Wife + 2 Kids (join group ard 11am) (car is full)
4. eddyplaner (car can take 5)
5. Ingen (Tentatively, Driving - can take 2, backup car as not confirm confirm can make it) 
6. Benny + Wife + Dad (can take in 1~2)
7.

Participants who are NOT driving:
1. lkerhsien 
2. mukyo
3. CelticFish
4. Simon (to confirm be cause he 'Taw Pai' (big shot)... 
5. Felix_fx2
6. Berny 
7. 
8.
9. 
10.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Glad, i can provide entertainment to you guys.
> 
> Now to unveil the mystery:
> 
> Picture1.jpg
> 
> @felix, if i put it as jpeg. The problem is it cannot not be update by everyone. I do not mind updating and posting it again (not live time thou) if everyone feels it clearer.
> 
> I also agree meeting at C328 and going to the east side again, for people staying in the east side is not very efficient. Since we are going to Mainland, those who have car and pick up everyone they are should to, can meet at mainland, how about it?


Can always use google docs, but got drawbacks as cannot embed it in vb boards. (i admit it's i don't know whahah)
https://docs.google.com

Anyway a separate place for those on west side to be picked up right before going maybe is an alternative idea.

i still like having coffee 10-20 minutes in the morning

----------


## vinz

Let's not go off-topic. The screen caps of the spreadsheets are going to conuse people.

----------


## David

Yes dad... :Wink:

----------


## bennyc

Haha Sorry dad..... just trying to help.

----------


## vinz

> Yes dad...





> Haha Sorry dad..... just trying to help.


Guai, guai!  :Razz: 

The help is much appreciated.  :Smile:  But need to make sure we don't confuse the old fart who initiated this excursion too much.  :Razz:

----------


## eddy planer

Folks,

I will be aeroplane to Islamabad tonight and will be back on Friday late night. Hence please do let me know the full arrangement before this Friday, to avoid any unforeseen situation, hor?
Let me know your thoughts

----------


## Berny

sorry guys, last minute arrangement, can't make it for this outing.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## David

This morning, an over zealous driver decided to kiss the rear of my car while on the Federal Highway.

Lost my rear bumper and it's now being supported by duct tape. Called my insurance back in Singapore and they require a police report done in Malaysia. With that report, I have to haul my car back to Singapore for assessment as soon as possible.

Just my luck.. :Sad:  I don't think I can make it for the outing. Two options:

1. You guys go ahead without me.

2. Postpone the outing to another date.

Let me know the consensus.

----------


## mukyo

awwww.... 
hopefully you ok boss.
sounds like a sabo to the aq outing. maybe from another forum?
hehe just kidding

eee.. so anyone else got a ride?
i stay around toapayoh-boonkeng

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Wildbear

Since David is the TS, I don't mind to wait for another date. More ever it's more convenient for bros who don't drive.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## David

I am okay. If the accident don't kill me the paper work will. I cannot believe it that I wasted the whole day just following procedures and protocols.

----------


## felix_fx2

im ok if the date is pushed back. what about tge remainder?

----------


## lkerhsien

Im fine with postponing too.

Sent from my GT-N7005 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bennyc

@David, as long as you safe than the rest is not a problem already.  :Smile: 

i am okay with the postpone too.

----------


## vinz

We actually have enough car seats to continue, and I know the way.

Please indicate your vote below.

*Not yet voted*
eddyplaner
ingen
mukyo
CelticFish
Simon (hello, you there?)

*OK to postpone*
David
wildbear
Felix_fx2
lkerhsien
bennyC

*Voting to continue*
Vinz

----------


## Shadow

I'm OK to postpone otherwise unable to join  :Laughing:

----------


## mukyo

> We actually have enough car seats to continue, and I know the way.
> 
> Please indicate your vote below.
> 
> *Not yet voted*
> eddyplaner
> ingen
> CelticFish
> Simon (hello, you there?)
> ...




-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## vinz

*From majority vote, the excursion is postponed.*

New date to be announced once David finds out when he can get his car back, etc.

----------


## bennyc

Noted of the postpone. I will be at Seaview this sat, because supplies run out, if need to check anything out. Feel free to ask me.

----------


## Ingen

I'm fine to postponed too

----------

